

Ask HN: What do these symbols mean?  Anything special? - palish
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8039/whatarethese.png

======
ajays
They are the countries' names in their official languages (Arabic and Chinese,
respectively).

~~~
palish
Why those countries specifically? Why not Italy?

